# Soldar piñon a eje de motor electrico



## jping (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola, estoy construyendo un rotor de antena parabólica con la transmisión de una bicicleta y un motor de elevalunas. El plato va soldado a un tubo macizo de acero y unido con cadena a un piñon fijo soldado mediante un tubo aparentemente de una antena de aluminio, que adapta a presion en el eje del motor que es de acero templado. Tengo un soldador MIG básico sin gas hasta 90A que pienso estrenar con este proyecto pero me pregunto:

¿Se podría dañar por la corriente el motor al soldar el tubo al eje? y ¿Se puede soldar aluminio a acero con MIG?

Tambien había pensado escomer con la radial un poco del eje y meterle un pasador que sujete el tubo al eje sin tener que soldar, pero me preocupa debilitar el eje que apenas tiene 1cm de sección.

Os mando un esquema para que se entienda mejor










Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hasta donde sé no se puede unir aluminio con acero con soldadura... hasta donde sé. Mejor dicho mi papá se gana la vida soldando y nos dío de toto durante muchos años soldando y nunca en su vida ha unido acero con aluminio.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 29, 2012)

puedes utilizar algo parecido a esto






y te evitas las soldaduras, un eje de un lado el otro del otro y ajustas los tornillos


----------



## analogico (Nov 29, 2012)

si no queda perfectamente centrado el eje del piñon con el eje del motor se rompera

dudo que comercial exista la pieza precisa
por lo tanto solo queda mandarla hacer a un torno

otra opcion es usar  un acople de mangera
pero el piñon debe tener sus propios rodamientos
de modo que la flexibilidad de la manguera absorba todas las imperfecciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2012)

Como ya te comentaron, el aluminio solo se suelda al aluminio y con aporte de aluminio.

En lugar de ranurar el eje puedes hacer una pequeña perforación de solo unos mm de profundidad y que allí penetre un prisionero de algún tipo.

*Prisionero*






*Pieza a montar sobre el eje con el alojamiento para el prisionero.*






*Montaje final*


----------



## jping (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola, habéis confirmado mis sospechas, yo tampoco he visto soldar aluminio con acero. Habrá que hacer alguna roza al eje y poner un pasador o un prisionero como van los rodamientos base, porque ya me imagino que sera dificil encontrar en tiendas la medida exacta. 

Ahora solo me faltaria hacerle un circuito para limitar el giro a 360º pero supongo que sera muy complicado para mi.

Gracias por vuestras rápidas respuestas


----------



## estebanratto (Nov 30, 2012)

y... la mejor que vi es prisionero con contratuerca y fresado del eje pa que trabe el prisionero.. otra la vieja u nunca bien ponderada chaveta....ahora. yo le podria una reduccion entre el motor y el mastil con una cadena y un par de piñones... y en el mas grandote pondria un switch que me inabilite el giro, mas ideas preguntar a dios google como sensor de fin de carrera....... saludos


----------



## jping (Nov 30, 2012)

Pues estaba equivocado, he encontrado en eBay un buje a presión que creo que no merece la pena hacer inventos a ese precio y me ahorro el tubo de aluminio. Por si desaparece la página o no se pueden poner enlaces hay que buscar "coupling motor"

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8x8mm-CNC-Motor-Jaw-Shaft-Coupler-8mm-To-8mm-Flexible-Coupling-OD-20x26mm-02-/270957606252?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1654f56c

Eso sí le costará un mes llegar si llega.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Nov 30, 2012)

jping dijo:


> Pues estaba equivocado, he encontrado en eBay un buje a presión que creo que no merece la pena hacer inventos a ese precio y me ahorro el tubo de aluminio. Por si desaparece la página o no se pueden poner enlaces hay que buscar "coupling motor"
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8x8mm-CNC-Motor-Jaw-Shaft-Coupler-8mm-To-8mm-Flexible-Coupling-OD-20x26mm-02-/270957606252?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1654f56c
> 
> ...



ese buje a presion es como la maguera que dije solo que mucho mas caro y mejor si te fijas tiene un corte helicoidal lo que le da la flexibilidad
realmete es un resorte  
si lo quieres usar necesitaras montar el eje del piñon sobre rodamientos y luego hacer la conexion


----------



## elektriko (Nov 30, 2012)

Que tal amigoyo solde el engrane a una estrella de una bicicleta y quedo bien soldado el engrane va acoplado a un piñon de una marcha de una moto y el engrane de bicicleta(estrella) esta acoplada por medio de una cadena a otra estrella(engrane) y quedo bien, asi que intenta, lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## jping (Dic 1, 2012)

Ya te capto analogico con los rodamientos y la manguera, tal y como lo tenia pensado no serviría porque se tendería a doblar en dirección al plato, por eso yo tenia la intencion de soldar para dar rigidez, pero supongo que aún así seria insuficiente y sufriría el eje en la base de la polea del motor y el sinfín que lleva. 

La solución sería simple, poner otra chapa galvanizada paralela a la que sostiene el motor con un rodamiento que sujete el eje.

Ahora sí sirve la idea de la manguera o el buje flexible, incluso mejor que uno rígido para que amortigüe tanto los bandazos del viento como la tolerancia a la desviación del el eje.






Para que os hagais una idea el motor es como este






Saludos



elektriko tu idea no la entiendo no se para que pones el engranaje de la moto si ya tienes dos coronas unidas con cadena, explica mejor tu proyecto y pon alguna foto o esquema.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Dic 1, 2012)

jping dijo:


> Ya te capto analogico con los rodamientos y la manguera, tal y como lo tenia pensado no serviría porque se tendería a doblar en dirección al plato, por eso yo tenia la intencion de soldar para dar rigidez, pero supongo que aún así seria insuficiente y sufriría el eje en la base de la polea del motor y el sinfín que lleva.



no me captas los rodamientos son para sujetar el piñon y no se doble

la pieza metalica de ebay es  el equivalente metalico de la manguera
solo que mucho mejor

esto es para absorber las imperfecciones
si el piñon y el  motor no queda perfectamente centrado al girar vibra y se rompe

creeme esta cosa de la mangera ya la he echo y funciona


----------



## jping (Dic 2, 2012)

A ver analogico, el piñón que en mi caso es fijo y va unido con tuercas, no creo que se doble ya pongas uno o dos rodamientos recibirá el mismo empuje. Con dos rodamientos lo que alivias es la presión sobre la manguera o el primer rodamiento y más solidez al conjunto, siempre que el eje aguante el esfuerzo, pero no sobre el piñón. 

Lo que dices de que se rompe el piñón cuesta creelo, normalmente lo que se daña es la cadena que se expande o se parte y en este caso va a hacer mucha menos fuerza y escaso movimiento que en una bicicleta.

Si te fijas en la segunda imagen lleva otra chapa con un rodamiento que soluciona el problema de inclinación del eje aunque pueda sufrir mas ese rodamiento, lo único que faltaría en el 2º dibujo sería unir las chapas con varilla roscada para darle más solidez al soporte del motor.

Podias poner una foto mas completa de tu sistema?

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2012)

jping dijo:


> A ver analogico, el piñón que en mi caso es fijo y va unido con tuercas, no creo que se doble ya pongas uno o dos rodamientos recibirá el mismo empuje. Con dos rodamientos lo que alivias es la presión sobre la manguera o el primer rodamiento y más solidez al conjunto, siempre que el eje aguante el esfuerzo, pero no sobre el piñón.
> 
> Lo que dices de que se rompe el piñón cuesta creelo, normalmente lo que se daña es la cadena que se expande o se parte y en este caso va a hacer mucha menos fuerza y escaso movimiento que en una bicicleta.
> 
> ...



depende de la velocidad de giro a mas velocidad mas vibración 
hasta que se rompe la unión 

mejor sera que tu pongas fotos de tu sistema
creo que hablamos de cosas distintas


----------



## jping (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola, todavía no lo tengo montado, me falta alguna pieza y como he de subir al tejado no hay prisa. Cuando esté acabado pondré alguna foto.

Saludos


----------



## Marce (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenas, no podes hacerlo con un engranaje helicoidal?

http://i49.tinypic.com/2e4ktwh.jpg


----------



## jping (Dic 5, 2012)

Ese reductor ya lo lleva el motor interiormente, fijate en la foto.


----------



## Marce (Dic 5, 2012)

Sisi te entiendo pero, yo me referia a que al engranaje helicoidal le ponga una sujesion,  hay engranajes que en donde se inserta el eje tienen un prisionero (como dicen los muchachos arriba) entonces quedaria algo asi. (si, ya se, la imagen es muy mala) 




 El helicoidal que va en el eje de la antena, atravezaria el eje de la antena y se sujeta atranezando un tornillo, la sujecion del motor se hace con su base. 
http://tinypic.com/r/ffaivc/6


----------



## jping (Dic 6, 2012)

Marceguzz, según tu idea habría que prolongar el eje del motor que apenas sobresale 2cm y rozaría la carcasa de plástico del motor en la polea grande. Más simple sería conectar directamente el eje del motor al mástil por debajo, taladrando ambos con un pasador. Lo malo es que requiere herramienta de precisión que no tengo. Trato de reciclar la chatarra que tengo por ahí y utilizar mis medios.

Saludos


----------

